
Hey IAB, It’s Time to Shake Hands with Adblock Plus - zebeast
https://medium.com/buysellads-restoring-the-balance/hey-iab-its-time-to-shake-hands-so-we-can-start-building-the-future-8bb40d06fc34#.cbsfz06n2
======
draw_down
To paraphrase Frank Zappa, _pheeeeuuuw_.

